# Checking



## peanut (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm a Romanian and my Iranian husband is holding Romanian residency. Just double checking if he really has the right to live and work in Spain. We are thinking to relocate to Spain, in the beginning he being the one to work, we have two little kids and I will go back and forth to help with the paperwork. I understand I have to be there when he applies for some things. He doesn't speak Spanish so I thought finding work in the area with English speaking foreigners would be better. Maybe a bouncer for the beginning. We'd like in the future to buy a house and set up a coffee shop. I know the economy is not at its best but our move won't be right away and we'll be able to live on one salary with extra income from overseas. Which areas are the best for us?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

peanut said:


> I'm a Romanian and my Iranian husband is holding Romanian residency. Just double checking if he really has the right to live and work in Spain. We are thinking to relocate to Spain, in the beginning he being the one to work, we have two little kids and I will go back and forth to help with the paperwork. I understand I have to be there when he applies for some things. He doesn't speak Spanish so I thought finding work in the area with English speaking foreigners would be better. Maybe a bouncer for the beginning. We'd like in the future to buy a house and set up a coffee shop. I know the economy is not at its best but our move won't be right away and we'll be able to live on one salary with extra income from overseas. Which areas are the best for us?


Hi,

I don't know why your husband wouldn't have the right to live in Spain - or am I missing something??
As for being a bouncer, it's a possibility but he'll have to do a test. As from last year, after a bouncer killed a young guy in outside a club in Madrid, all bouncers have to pass a psychological and a something else test.
Getting work's tough now - look at the threads about unemployment, work etc...


----------



## peanut (Jan 26, 2009)

Thank you for your reply. I was just checking if he can legally work. From the information I got he can. About being a bouncer, he used to be a head bouncer in very big places and he would like to do that just for the beginning. He would rather be a private bodyguard, but I realise that he would need a good network of people for that. I know the unemployment is high right now. Do you know where Iranian communities are based? 
I used to teach English. What certificate it would be useful in Spain?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

peanut said:


> Thank you for your reply. I was just checking if he can legally work. From the information I got he can. About being a bouncer, he used to be a head bouncer in very big places and he would like to do that just for the beginning. He would rather be a private bodyguard, but I realise that he would need a good network of people for that. I know the unemployment is high right now. Do you know where Iranian communities are based?
> I used to teach English. What certificate it would be useful in Spain?



To be a bouncer in Spain he would have to take a course I believe - I think its similar to the courses in the UK. At the end of them you then have the certificate which will allow you to apply to become a doorman or body guard - I know that in the UK without the certificate, you cant apply or work - I'm guessing its the same in Spain.

As for teaching English in Spain, well it seems that there are various certificates at various levels with corresponding levels of pay. 


Jo xxx


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

peanut said:


> Thank you for your reply. I was just checking if he can legally work. From the information I got he can. About being a bouncer, he used to be a head bouncer in very big places and he would like to do that just for the beginning. He would rather be a private bodyguard, but I realise that he would need a good network of people for that. I know the unemployment is high right now. Do you know where Iranian communities are based?
> I used to teach English. What certificate it would be useful in Spain?


Simply put, Nationals of EU countries have the right to work in other EU countries. You will have to explain further, as being a resident of a country is not the same as being a citizen. Is he on a work visa at the moment or allowed to work there as your husband  I presume he is an Iranian National (passport)


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> Simply put, Nationals of EU countries have the right to work in other EU countries. You will have to explain further, as being a resident of a country is not the same as being a citizen. Is he on a work visa at the moment or allowed to work there as your husband  I presume he is an Iranian National (passport)


Ah ha! That was what I was missing!!


----------



## peanut (Jan 26, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Ah ha! That was what I was missing!!


As my husband, he became a Romanian resident.He has a residency card, allowed to live and work here. So I guess he's falling into the married to an UE citizen.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

peanut said:


> As my husband, he became a Romanian resident.He has a residency card, allowed to live and work here. So I guess he's falling into the married to an UE citizen.



Well OK, as the EU is supposedly a Union, if he can work without a visa in one EU country then he can work in the others. If a non eu citizen moved to Spain then it would not be so easy, but I am assuming that he is therefore allowed to do so because he is married to you.


----------

